# OK, I just HAVE to brag a bit....



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! Concrats!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That was so neat!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh that was lovely! She looked wonderful up there, and Prince's trot! Love, Love, Loved it.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This is her compulsory. She got fifth out of 55.

AVA Natnls 2012-Helen'sComps - YouTube!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

When are we going to see your freestyle Allison? :wink:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

They don't offer nap vaulting....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, Prince looks like he earned that hug & you a nap!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to you both, Allison! Wonderful! 

I don't do any type of vaulting, but if they ever have a team napping event, JJ and I would take the championship! :rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That is SO cool! We don't have anything like that around here but it was lovely to watch! Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I don't take any credit for the vaulting. I am her dressage/jumping coach, but she has another coach for her vaulting. Even so, she is a delightful and talented young lady.

I keep nudging her in the riding. Girl, there is still no vaulting in the Olympics!! LOL!


----------



## cirrutopia (Jul 30, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Totally delightful to watch! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol::lol: They deserve a medal just for being able to jump up there, good job there.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! I always wanted to take up vaulting. Haha! Good job!


----------



## CrossCountryStar (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats! That is amazing. You should be proud of her.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations! You must be so proud of her, she looks great!


----------

